# Nothing Short of Nomenon!!



## Gizmo (14/5/18)

The Ridiculously good nomenon E-Liquid range is now in stock at Vape King at only R300 120ML 3MG!​
Blunomenon 3mg 120ml​
Grapenomenon 3mg 120ml​
Lemonomenon 3mg 120ml​
Stranomenon 3mg 120ml​


https://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/n-s/nomenon.html​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

